# Exterior primer drying time in cold weather



## HGM (Dec 28, 2011)

We need to finish up some exterior work over the next two weeks. Here in Philadelphia the temp range is a high in the 50's to lows in the high 20's. We thought we'd try Insulx Stix exterior primer which is good to a low of 35 degrees. Then we plan to top coat with Duramax, good to the same low.

If we get the primer on and then top coat the same day how long does the temp have to remain above 35? Thanks!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Good luck with that


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

Remember that the ambient and surface temp will not be the same. A difference of 5 to 7 degrees between the two is common and a manufacturers temp is a minimum surface temp! Another consideration is all dry times are usually at 70 degrees ! I am not sure if the exact formula but if memory serves correct each 15 to 20 degree temp drop doubles the dry time! Multiple coats can be difficult in colder temps especially if you consider dropping dew points in the afternoon.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Man don't try to prime and top coat in the same day with those conditions.. you got about a 4 or 5 hour window to paint or prime, on the safe side, 4 hours. From 10am to 2pm is as much as I would push if I HAD to with temps dropping into the 20's. I would top coat with SW Resilience. What is the substrate?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't think I would risk the possible failure, if you have to go for it then prime in one day and finish on another, best to let the primer have the best chance of drying, not to mention saving you from a possible upset client that may speak poorly of your company.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

It's almost the new Year and some guy is talking about still doing exteriors for another two weeks in Pennsylvania of all places - if that ain't evidence for global warming, then I don't know what is.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

HGM said:


> We need to finish up some exterior work over the next two weeks. Here in Philadelphia the temp range is a high in the 50's to lows in the high 20's. We thought we'd try Insulx Stix exterior primer which is good to a low of 35 degrees. Then we plan to top coat with Duramax, good to the same low.
> 
> If we get the primer on and then top coat the same day how long does the temp have to remain above 35? Thanks!


Brrrrrrr, no friggin way !


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

plainpainter said:


> It's almost the new Year and some guy is talking about still doing exteriors for another two weeks in Pennsylvania of all places - if that ain't evidence for global warming, then I don't know what is.


I sold 20 gallons of Sikkens SRD on December 21st here in Michigan! :thumbsup:



The guy was taking it to his house in Florida though :whistling2:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> I sold 20 gallons of Sikkens SRD on December 21st here in Michigan! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy was taking it to his house in Florida though :whistling2:


Good one, you really had me on the first line:blink: Then I read the second part and said to myself that sneaky:thumbsup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Scotiadawg said:


> Good one, you really had me on the first line:blink: Then I read the second part and said to myself that sneaky:thumbsup:


It was sort of bittersweet. I got to sell something that would sit on the shelf for months......the fact that I had that much sitting on the shelf in December pissed me off.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> It was sort of bittersweet. I got to sell something that would sit on the shelf for months......the fact that I had that much sitting on the shelf in December pissed me off.


Well sometimes ya just gotta put on your big boy panties and suck it up !:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

HGM said:


> We need to finish up some exterior work over the next two weeks. Here in Philadelphia the temp range is a high in the 50's to lows in the high 20's. We thought we'd try Insulx Stix exterior primer which is good to a low of 35 degrees. Then we plan to top coat with Duramax, good to the same low.
> 
> If we get the primer on and then top coat the same day how long does the temp have to remain above 35? Thanks!


doesnt Duramax hsve a built in primer?


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

mudbone said:


> doesnt Duramax hsve a built in primer?


Not everyone believes in the new school coatings.. Such as your favorite, Behr Ultra. Every brand has a line now that is either "self priming" or "paint and primer in one" they cover better maybe they adhere better. I don't think as a whole they are a substitute for primer. Especially on a raw wood exterior surface.. But what do I know, I'm no Behr in the paint world.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

*Behrly,Behrly I say unto You!*



Julian&co said:


> Not everyone believes in the new school coatings.. Such as your favorite, Behr Ultra. Every brand has a line now that is either "self priming" or "paint and primer in one" they cover better maybe they adhere better. I don't think as a whole they are a substitute for primer. Especially on a raw wood exterior surface.. But what do I know, I'm no Behr in the paint world.


I agree.I always use a primer underneath all my ext. coatings and most int. especially on repaired walls.As a matter of fact my motto has always been, That the finished product is only as good as the base that it covers.As of duramax if your using valspar i dont think it will hold up no matter if you use a seperate primer or not.as of behr ext. i have yet to experience. not saying i wouldnt try them but Duration is my go to over Zinsser primers on exteriors.


----------

